# Total War Warhammer



## Marius1990 (22. März 2016)

Warum musste ich mir gestern eine digitale Version der Gamestar kaufen obwohl ich seit 10 Jahren PC Games Abonnent bin? Weil die Titelstory Total war Warhammer war über 5 Seiten. Find ich scheisse...


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. März 2016)

Hättest du noch eine Woche gewartet, hättest du die gleichen Infos auch in der PC Games 04/16 lesen können. Um also deine Frage zu beantworten: Weil du deine Kaufimpulse nicht unter Kontrolle hast


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hättest du noch eine Woche gewartet, hättest du die gleichen Infos auch in der PC Games 04/16 lesen können. Um also deine Frage zu beantworten: Weil du deine Kaufimpulse nicht unter Kontrolle hast



Als jemand, der seine Kaufimpulse ganz gut unter Kontrolle hat:

Auf wie vielen Seiten berichtet denn ihr? Wo kriege ich mehr "Warhammer" für mein Geld?


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. März 2016)

In Titelstory-Dimensionen weilt unser Artikel nicht, es sind "nur" drei Seiten. Dafür haben wir aber was anderes Feines auf dem Cover


----------



## Marius1990 (22. März 2016)

Na also mir tat das Geld nicht weh, wohl aber euch und, dass die Gamestar mit besserem Content früher um die Ecke kommt.
Ich denke es gab eine vielzahl Spieler nicht nur aus Deutschland, die sich diese Version der Gamestar gekauft haben nur um an exklusive Infos der Vampire zu kommen.

Ich hoffe es wird klar worauf ich hinaus will. Wieso seid Ihr nicht die ersten die darüber berichten ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. März 2016)

Heggemann1990 schrieb:


> Na also mir tat das Geld nicht weh, wohl aber euch und, dass die Gamestar mit besserem Content früher um die Ecke kommt.
> Ich denke es gab eine vielzahl Spieler nicht nur aus Deutschland, die sich diese Version der Gamestar gekauft haben nur um an exklusive Infos der Vampire zu kommen.
> 
> Ich hoffe es wird klar worauf ich hinaus will. Wieso seid Ihr nicht die ersten die darüber berichten ?



Ich wundere mich, was du die letzten 10 Jahre so gelesen hast. Die PC Games kann es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein. Denn dann wüsstest du, dass wir auch immer wieder exklusive Geschichten und Infos zu allen möglichen Spielen haben. Auch bei Total War hatten wir schon mehrere große Artikel und Titelstory.
 Das Gleiche gilt natürlich für die Konkurrenz. Daher das Wort exklusiv 

Die Gamestar erscheint seit dieser Ausgabe immer eine Woche früher. Ich habe keinen Einblick in deren Produktionsprozesse, ergo kann ich nur spekulieren, woran das liegt. Wie gesagt: Die Vampir-Infos gibt's auch in PCG 04/15 oder schon am Donnerstag hier auf PCGames.de. Sind also allerhöchsten zeitexklusiv


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2016)

Heggemann1990 schrieb:


> Na also mir tat das Geld nicht weh, wohl aber euch..



ich denke, du hast die pcgames im abo?


----------



## Marius1990 (22. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich denke, du hast die pcgames im abo?



Richtig. Ich denke nur es gibt ne Menge Leute die das nicht haben.


----------



## Marius1990 (22. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich, was du die letzten 10 Jahre so gelesen hast. Die PC Games kann es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein. Denn dann wüsstest du, dass wir auch immer wieder exklusive Geschichten und Infos zu allen möglichen Spielen haben. Auch bei Total War hatten wir schon mehrere große Artikel und Titelstory.
> Das Gleiche gilt natürlich für die Konkurrenz. Daher das Wort exklusiv
> 
> Die Gamestar erscheint seit dieser Ausgabe immer eine Woche früher. Ich habe keinen Einblick in deren Produktionsprozesse, ergo kann ich nur spekulieren, woran das liegt. Wie gesagt: Die Vampir-Infos gibt's auch in PCG 04/15 oder schon am Donnerstag hier auf PCGames.de. Sind also allerhöchsten zeitexklusiv



Ein simples Nein ich versteh gerade nicht was du meinst hätte doch gereicht...
Oder halt , "die Story als erstes rauszubringen war uns nicht so wichtig und spielt auch keine Rolle" hätte es auch getan ^^.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. März 2016)

Heggemann1990 schrieb:


> Ein simples Nein ich versteh gerade nicht was du meinst hätte doch gereicht...
> Oder halt , "die Story als erstes rauszubringen war uns nicht so wichtig und spielt auch keine Rolle" hätte es auch getan ^^.



Und wo liegt das Problem? Die Gamestar hat TW Warhammer als Titelstory, die PCGames ein anderes Spiel, liefert aber auch Informationen zu Warhammer. Nur weil du nicht ein paar Tage warten kannst, soll sich die Redaktion nun Sorgen machen?


----------



## Marius1990 (22. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Und wo liegt das Problem? Die Gamestar hat TW Warhammer als Titelstory, die PCGames ein anderes Spiel, liefert aber auch Informationen zu Warhammer. Nur weil du nicht ein paar Tage warten kannst, soll sich die Redaktion nun Sorgen machen?



Pack die Fackel wieder ein... Ich habe den Wert des Themas wohl überschätzt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. März 2016)

Heggemann1990 schrieb:


> Ein simples Nein ich versteh gerade nicht was du meinst hätte doch gereicht...
> Oder halt , "die Story als erstes rauszubringen war uns nicht so wichtig und spielt auch keine Rolle" hätte es auch getan ^^.



Alles gut 
Was vielleicht ohne Blick hinter die Kulissen schwer einzuschätzen ist: Meistens ist es der Publisher, der bestimmt, in welchem Magazin welche Titelstory erscheint. Wir können also sehr gerne sagen: "Das Thema ist uns wichtig und wir würden das gerne groß und als erster auf dem Cover haben." - aber möglicherweise hat der Hersteller andere Pläne oder bereits einen Deal mit einer anderen Redaktion gemacht.

Im Fall von Warhammer war es so: Wir waren zusammen mit der Gamestar auf dem Event, wo man die Vampir-Fraktion anspielen durfte. Die Gamestar hat aber mit 2K Games ausgemacht, dass sie noch einen Tag länger spielen dürfen - dafür gibt es eben auch eine große Titelstory. Nächsten Monat könnte es schon wieder anders herum sein.


----------

